# Just afew pictures of the southern brown tree frogs in the garden,



## Tipsylama (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a few pictures from around my front pond and garden tonight.

This one is great i managed to get a few insects a female tree frog and a water spider in the one picture without realizing  i was rather happy with this one  hope you like it,
Female southern brown tree frog.






This male was about 20cm away from the female in above picture.
Throat sack inflated, and deflated in the second picture,










And finally two more males in one of the trees in the garden, there was in total 8 in the tree but could only get two decent pictures of some of them as every time i tried to take a picture they would jump.









Here is another one from last night.





_16/8/10_
I woke up to find this lovely lady out on the decking ,This is one of the tame water skinks that live in our garden, in summer they come onto the deck and hang around for all the flies we swat on us,this one in particular can be hand fed were as the others are abit more wary.





*Anyway i hope you all enjoy these pictures 
Tell me what you think.*


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## RonnyB (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks guys any ideas on were i could improve with my pictures?


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 16, 2011)

What did you use to take them?


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 16, 2011)

Im pretty sure it's a Cannon SX20IS. 
Anyone else got anything to say about these pictures?

Nobody else got anything to add?


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 21, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## Enlil (Aug 21, 2011)

The front end shot is supperb, the best photo you have taken that I have seen.

Glen.


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 21, 2011)

they all awesome  love the inflated throat pic


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha yeah its now my computers background


----------

